
Native or cross platform? Where do you stand - steveappdev
We just launched http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nativevscrossplatform.com&#x2F;, and we wanted to understand what you would love to see here? We wanted to bring high degree of bias free information to everyone. Would you help contributing to this information?<p>Also, if you have any suggestions, please feel free to share here!<p>Thanks!
======
steveappdev
Here's the clickable URL:
[http://www.nativevscrossplatform.com/](http://www.nativevscrossplatform.com/)

